# Gerücht oder Wahrheit livecd 2005.1 mit installer?

## trashcity

ist die neue LIVE CD 2005.1 mit installations GUI?

----------

## _hephaistos_

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

----------

## ph03n1x

Ja, ist aber experimentell, also erwart nicht zu viel

Steht ja überall schon hier in den Foren was drüber, bemüh doch mal die Suche...

----------

## longinus

Habe Gestern Nacht etwas mit dern 2005.1 LiveCD und dem Installer rumprobiert.

Der Ansatz ist Genial, dachte nicht das der Installer so viele Einstellungen abdeckt, hatte eigentlich vermutet das wäre mehr so ein Ding a la "Basissystem rüberziehen und auf festeingestellte Vorgaben setzen" aber Nein der hat echt Potential, auch wenn er in dieser Version zurecht noch den Titel 'Experimental' trägt.

Meine Meinung, sollte man sich unbedingt mal ansehen!

----------

## cng

ich habe mir den installer auch kurz angeschaut. zum "schnellen" installieren einer z.b. internetmaschine 

finde ich das auch eine gute sache. aber für ein produktivsystem (wird ja auch nicht ständig neu installiert) 

setze ich nach wie vor auf die handarbeit. eines ist mir aber noch nicht ganz klahr, ob es an meiner maschine

oder am installier liegt. ich habe hier ein 10er netz. wenn ich eine fixe ip eingebe, komme ich nicht vom fleck.

sobald ich dann dhcp auswähle, ginge es weiter, aber ich komme dann später wegen des fehlenden dhcp nicht

mehr weiter.

ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich mich nicht weiter darum gekümmert habe (lesen der projektseite usw)

[ot] ich bin echt erstaunt, wieviel sich bei gentoo und diesem forum verändrt hat. nebst einem grossen zuwachs

an gentooers *freu* musste ich auch feststellen, dass einige dieser neuen zugänge eine rauhe umgangsprche 

haben und neue interessierte an suse, debian usw. abschieben wollen *schämt euch*

man möge mir verzeihen [/ot]

----------

## longinus

Was gibt den ifconfig aus?

Ist eventuell eine zweite Netzwerkkarte im System?

Weil das Problem wenn zwei Netzwerkkarten im Rechner sind und auch richtig konfiguriert, hatte ich auch schon bei der Installation das dann der Router/Hub/Switch zwar angesprochen wird, aber die IP Packete anscheinend vom Gentoo Installationsrechenr nicht mehr angenommen werden  :Sad: 

----------

## MagixXx

Habe mich Anfangs nicht mit den Gedanken anfreunden koennen,das Gentoo jetzt einen grafischen Installer verwendet.

Habe Ihn mir gestern erstmal angeschaut, und finde wenn man schnell nen Gentoo aufsetzen will ist er gar nicht so verkehrt...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MagixXx

Allerdings scheint der Installer ein Problem beim partitionieren zu haben,wie ich gehört habe...  :Confused: 

----------

## longinus

Habe noch etwas experimentiert, aber mir ist es bisher nicht gelungen eine Installation, ohne sonstige Vorarbeit, ganz durchzuführen, es werden Mountpoint nicht gefunden oder Verzeichnisse nicht angelegt.

Ansonsten wenn der GLI mal soweit ist eine feine Sache nicht nur für schnelle Einzelrechner Installation, mit dem XML File, kann man auch gut Vorlagen basteln um ganze Rechnerfarmen schnell aufzuziehen.

----------

## cng

ich habe mir den installer am wochenende auch nochmals ganz kurz angeschaut. das problem mit der ip, welches ich

oben beschrieben habe, ist gelöst. ich musste nur einige sekunden länger warten, und dann ging es weiter. nachdem

ich aber auf install klickte, wurde die partition etc. erstellt und kurz darauf erschien eine meldung in etwa... :

```
Exception receives:

GLIUtilityError: FATAL: fetch_and_unpack_tarbal....
```

oder so. ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich was auf den augen habe, aber ich fand im forum nur user welche die stage 3 

installation machen und ich möchte aber die stage 1 machen. warum die stage 1? ich habe bis jetzt immer stage 1 manuell 

gemacht  :Rolling Eyes: 

ich werde mal schauen, ob ich mit dem neuen cvs etzwas anrichten kann.

seeya

michael

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ist die Installation dann genauso als ob man genau nach der Anleitung installiert hätte?

----------

## amne

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> Ist die Installation dann genauso als ob man genau nach der Anleitung installiert hätte?

 

Wenn sie durchläuft im Grossen und Ganzen ja, der Installer ist aber momentan noch experimentell. Siehe die FAQ unter http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/faq.xml

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ich bin nicht so gut in englisch (Ende 6.Klasse). Kann man auf etwas optimieren oder ist alles fest vorgegeben?

----------

## SinoTech

Na denke mal du kannst alles angeben so wie bei einer normalen Installation auch. Nur das Beispielsweise Konfigurationsdateien (zum Beispiel die "/etc/fstab") vom Installer generiert werden und manche Sachen eben per Dialog erfragt werden.

(Hier ein paar Screenshots)

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tuxthekiller

Kann ich ein stabiles System mit dem Installer machen ohne dass ich es jedes Jahr neu installieren muss? Oder sollte ich dann manuell installieren? Ich hab Gentoo schon mal installiert (Stage 2). Aber als ich X.org kompilieren wollte ging es nicht. Dann hab ich FreeBSD drauf gemacht. Jetzt bau ich einen neuen Computer zusammen (Athlon 64) und versuche ob ich dann X.org kompilieren kann.

----------

## SinoTech

Ob das System jedes Jahr neu aufgesetzt werden muss oder nicht hängt nicht am Installer, sondern an dem der davor sitzt  :Very Happy: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Marlo

Tolles Ding, der Installer. Sieht gut aus und wird viele neue Anwender bringen. Tja, und dann schlagen die Installer-Leute hier auf, keine einzige Doku gelesen, aber wollen womöglich ohne Grundbegriffe das System administrieren.

Was ist fdisk? mkswap! was? Portage - bringt der mir ein Bier?

grmamf

----------

## SinoTech

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Portage - bringt der mir ein Bier?
> ...

 

 :Very Happy:  Hmm ... meinst das könnt man irgendwo einstellen ?  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Marlo

```

emerge Kastenflens

```

wahrscheinlich.Oder?

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Tolles Ding, der Installer. Sieht gut aus und wird viele neue Anwender bringen. Tja, und dann schlagen die Installer-Leute hier auf, keine einzige Doku gelesen, aber wollen womöglich ohne Grundbegriffe das System administrieren.
> 
> Was ist fdisk? mkswap! was? Portage - bringt der mir ein Bier?
> 
> grmamf

 

Full Ack!

----------

## amne

Tja, so ist das Leben.  :Wink: 

Auf der anderen Seite hat der Installer schon grosse Vorteile. Einmal ein xml-file mit dem Setup erstellen und man man kann damit jeden Rechner aufsetzen. Nach dem fünften Mal wird das Abtippen der Installationsanleitung ja doch langweilig und gerade für den Profiuser könnte der Installer ein extrem nützliches Werkzeug werden.

----------

## do0m

und jetzt Frage ich als (n00b):

Loent sich mit dem Installer zu intalieren ? ^^

----------

## SinoTech

Ich denke mal du lernst mehr OHNE den Installer (Bezüglich fdisk, fstab, ...). Allerdings könnte es mit dem Installer natürlich etwas einfacher gehen.

Aber wie auch immer du dich entscheidest: Handbuch lesen ist Pflicht  :Very Happy: .

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Sourcecode

 *do0m wrote:*   

> und jetzt Frage ich als (n00b):
> 
> Loent sich mit dem Installer zu intalieren ? ^^

 

Nein, derzeit ist dcer Installer noch in der Testphase und da gibs noch vieles was an Fehlern ausgemerzt werden muss. Derzeit wäre es nicht Ratsam damit ein System aufzusetzen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

guckst du hier das sind die GLI Fehler, die ich zur Zeit im bugs.gentoo.org finde.

----------

## Marlo

 *amne wrote:*   

> Tja, so ist das Leben. 
> 
> 

 

Die Entwicklung geht zum Installer, dass ist die Logik im System; klar. Ich hab ja auch nichts dagegen.

Und toi toi toi für die Developer, sie mögen nicht in diese Falle der öffentlichen Aufmerksamkeit geraten, wie es jüngst den Debian-Kollegen passiert ist. So einen Installer zu bauen ist  nicht so einfach und man sieht schon, der für Gentoo wird allemal besser als der neue von Debian.  :Cool: 

Ma

----------

## longinus

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> guckst du hier das sind die GLI Fehler, die ich zur Zeit im bugs.gentoo.org finde.

 

Imho beinhaltet der Bug Tracker beiweiten nicht annähernd alle Fehler die der Installer verursacht  :Sad: 

So simple Sache z.B. auch, wie das die bei der Partionierung einstellbare Partiotionsgröße von der Größe der Platte abhänig ist und auch nicht mit der (vorhandenen) mauellen Eingabe angepaßt werden kann.

Momentan ist imo der GLI nur für Experimente geeignet, zeigt aber schon welch mächtiges Werkzeug er werden könnte.

Bin auch der Meinung, so er mal 'produktiosnreif' wird, wird er wohl der Gentoo Gemeinde enormen Zulauf bringen.

----------

## tuxthekiller

Kann man sich ein "Update" mit der LiveCD runterladen dass man die aktuellste Version hat?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> Kann man sich ein "Update" mit der LiveCD runterladen dass man die aktuellste Version hat?

 

Ich erkenne daran, dass du von Gentoo nix weißt und ich empfehle dringend die Dokumentation zu lesen. In Gentoo gibt es keine "aktuelle Version", denn man baut sich alles zusammen und bei vielen Sachen wählt man die Versionen selber.

Und um dasselbe zu habe, was in den neuen LiveCDs stehen, muss man emerge --sync && emerge -uvaD world ausführen und ggf. Profile aktualisieren, falls ein neuer Rauskommt (emerge --sync teilt das einem mit).

Ansonten würe ich hier anfangen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml und wenn das System installiert ist, dann hier unbedingt fortsetzen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/index.xml?catid=gentoo

@longinus: natürlich sind die nicht alle Fehler, aber das sind die einzigen, die bereits gemeldet wurden,

----------

## SinoTech

Na, denke er hat das "update" auf den GLI bezogen. Und der ist ja nicht im Portage  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ich mein den Installer(->GLI?). Aber ich installiere grade per Hand

----------

## SinoTech

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> Ich mein den Installer(->GLI?). Aber ich installiere grade per Hand

 

1. Jep, GLI == Installer

2. Von Hand ist meiner Meinung nach besser. lernst du etwas mehr  :Smile:  (Kenne den Installer aber auch nur von den Screenshots her)

Mfg

Sino

----------

## tux99

hallo,

wie kann ich denn den installer starten?

----------

## cng

auf der oberfläche findest du ein ikon und im menü steht irgendwo installer..

----------

